# Hitchhiking BubbleTip Anemone.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I thought some of you may find this amusing. This Bubble Tip Anemone has been observed "hitch hiking" on the back of this turbo snail for several days. I've found both of them inseparable and wandering all over my aquarium; until this morning. The anemone finally found a resting spot it liked and hopped off.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Lazy anemone...


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm a terrible influence


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

That's awesome. The poor thing must have thought he found a great place to attach then next thing he knows is cruising around the tank.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Here's another hitchiker.....*

The answer is "Yes"....that is a Kenya Tree attached to my snail. It's been cruising around all around my aquarium for a week now.....Seriously.....


----------

